# Baylor And Clinton



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

At one point, I thought it was never going to arrive...but this Baylor finally turned up last week..complete with its Â£20 customs charge  ! The Clinton I've had for over three years, and there is a full report on this great find here.

This Baylor is nearly identical to the Clinton. Both contain the Landeron 4750, the first Swiss electric movement; they would have been sold at the same time in the early 1960's; the dials are the same apart from Clinton wanting to call theirs an "Electromatic" :lol: ; hands are same apart from slight differences in the second hand. Even the original bracelets are very similar as are the case styles. Neither of these watches have been worn much --- the bracelets, cases and battery hatches show little sign of wear  .

Both of these Landeron 4750 based watches took the smaller WD-4 batteries in a small hatch on the back of the case; unlike the Wittnauer Electro-Chrons Landeron 4750s that had a large WD-5 battery on the inside of the watch.

Not much on the web about Baylor..found this "_Baylor is the name of a watch firm that was and may be still owned by the giant Dallas (Texas) retail jewelry firm of Zales._".


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Paul - you dig up some amazing finds - bootiful !


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Fantastic find Paul!

Those boxes are superb as well. Proper retro!


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Superb find Paul!...am in awe :notworthy:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

VERY nice, Paul! Indeed Zales is a large Texas based jewelry chain and from what I have been able to find Baylor is their "private label" watch line. Seems as if this is/was common for large retailers to have watches made with their "private label" dials. BTW Baylor is the name of a large university in Texas. Sears used many different names on their watches over the years including Tower, Tradition, Stellaris, and just plain Sears. Seems the Clinton was also a firm out of Chicago, as you say, that did much the same thing by having watches made in both France and Switzerland. I found an article where they were given a cease and desist order by the courts for putting inflated retail price tickets on their watches at the factory and for advertising free service for life and then chaging a service fee.

Seems the Swiss watch companies made watches for anyone willing to pay for them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Indeed Zales is a large Texas based jewelry chain and from what I have been able to find Baylor is their "private label" watch line...
> 
> Seems the Swiss watch companies made watches for anyone willing to pay for them.


Very true Bill...and no more so than with these Landeron 4750 based watches....here is an Everite in the exact same case, same movement etc. Everite was / is a brand name of the large UK jewellery chain store H. Samuel. Radio Luxembourg (or was it Radio London) DJs used to say "'_The right time by my H Samuel Everite watch is ... _".


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Paul.

LOVE the original boxes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Those boxes are works of art.

I've noticed that Roy has a few NOS Baylor watches for sale - but they're not electric.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/A_B.html


----------

